# Bayview Baybridge fishing report



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

A buddy and myself fished the catawba side of the bridge yesterday .we only managed a few bites and landed 1 bullhead.talked to a few other fisherman and they said they had been catching catfish and bullhead lately.nobody catching any perch that I talked too.


----------



## FishyMcFisherson (Jul 7, 2019)

Was up on the catawba side last Friday. Caught a bullhead, a catfish, and a few white bass. Guy down the way claimed he was catching perch, but I'm certain they were white bass as well...they were making a pretty big splash if they were perch


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

Is the Bayview Bridge still open for fishing? The following post mentioned that it was closed...was this for a short stint, and is it back open now?

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/old-bayview-bridge-shut-down.363805/

Tried it last year for cats but it was too late in the season. Would like to try it again, but it's a little bit of a haul to show up and have it closed. Thank you for any information you can provide!


----------



## ovrecheck (Nov 10, 2018)

maxpower said:


> Is the Bayview Bridge still open for fishing? The following post mentioned that it was closed...was this for a short stint, and is it back open now?
> 
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/old-bayview-bridge-shut-down.363805/
> 
> Tried it last year for cats but it was too late in the season. Would like to try it again, but it's a little bit of a haul to show up and have it closed. Thank you for any information you can provide!


its closed by the bait shop other side is open water looks like mud hole


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Are the white bass spawning in any numbers in the bay or off Catawba?


----------

